# Κι άλλος που φοβάται τις κατσαρίδες...



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2011)

Η ρουφιάνα βασίλισσα του greek summer
του Αυγούστου Κορτώ
Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει, και βγαίνουν στη φόρα τα ειδεχθή ποικιλόθερμα, θα 'θελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα φόβο που με ταλανίζει παιδιόθεν, και μάλιστα σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που λέξεις όπως «υστερία» και «γελοιότητα» αδυνατούν να περιγράψουν την όλη κατάσταση. Αναφέρομαι φυσικά στις κατσαρίδες, και δη στις Αθηναίες, Εξαρχιώτισσες και Κολωνακιώτισσες κατσαρίδες, οι οποίες – και δεν πα' να λένε οι οικολόγοι για την ισορροπία του οικοσυστήματος, και το πώς κάθε είδος ζώου, ως και το πιο σιχαμένο παράσιτο, επιτελεί μια λειτουργία και είναι αναγκαίο – κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι το λεγόμενο λάθος της φύσης. *Και το δηλώνω ευθαρσώς: προτιμώ να μπει στο σπίτι μου κλέφτης, τίγρη της Βεγγάλης, η Άννα Φόνσου ντυμένη Όσκαρ ή βουλευτής του ΚΚΕ γυμνός, παρά κατσαρίδα.*
​Η συνέχεια, στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο. Σχεδόν αυτοβιογραφικό, θα έλεγα


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 23, 2011)

Το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι να ανοίγεις το ντουλάπι με τα τρόφιμα και να βλέπεις το τέρας να σε κοιτάζει πονηρά, κρυμμένο πίσω από ένα σακούλι ρύζι...:scared:

Τρεις άνδρες μες στο σπίτι, και όλοι την κάνουν τρέχοντας στη θέα μιας κατσαρίδας (ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους). 

Πού είναι εκείνα τα σκληρά αρσενικά που δεν φοβούνται να σκοτώσουν μια κατσαρίδα, που την πατάνε μοχθηρά και αισθάνονται αγαλλίαση στον ήχο του σιχαμερού κρατς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2011)

paraskevi said:


> Πού είναι εκείνα τα σκληρά αρσενικά που δεν φοβούνται να σκοτώσουν μια κατσαρίδα, που την πατάνε μοχθηρά και αισθάνονται αγαλλίαση στον ήχο του σιχαμερού κρατς;


Εδώ ένα. Αλλά στοιχίζω περισσότερο να με ταΐζεις από την κατσαρίδα...
Η σκληράδα μου σταματά στα ποντικάκια και τα φίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2011)

Όσοι παθαίνουν αμόκ στη θέα της κατσαρίδας, πρέπει να κάνουν ένα ταξιδάκι προς ζεστούς και υγρούς προορισμούς. Νέα Ορλεάνη, Αμαζόνιο, τέτοια πράγματα.


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ ένα. Αλλά στοιχίζω περισσότερο να με ταΐζεις από την κατσαρίδα...
> Η σκληράδα μου σταματά στα ποντικάκια και τα φίδια.


 
Χαλάλι το τάισμα! Μένεις μακριά, όμως...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 23, 2011)

> Όσοι παθαίνουν αμόκ στη θέα της κατσαρίδας, πρέπει να κάνουν ένα ταξιδάκι προς ζεστούς και υγρούς προορισμούς. Νέα Ορλεάνη, Αμαζόνιο, τέτοια πράγματα.



Η δοκιμασία του Fear Factor, εκείνη που έβαζαν τους διαγωνιζόμενους να φάνε κατσαρίδες Μαδαγασκάρης, μου έχει αφήσει ψυχικά τραύματα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2011)

Ιιιου! Ούτε για όλα τα λεφτά του κόσμου!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2011)

Σαφάρι κατσαρίδας, στο παλιό μου σπίτι: η Παλάβρα με το οινόπνευμα ανά χείρας (όχι μπλε, λερώνει, ούτε καθαρό, είναι πανάκριβο. Καλύτερα αλκοολούχο λοσιόν με 70% οινόπνευμα). Προχωράει προς το τέρας. Το περιλούζει με οινόπνευμα. Το τέρας τα τινάζει. Η Παλάβρα το καλύπτει με χαρτί κουζίνας, και το πατάει (γιατί έχει δει την «Νεκρανάσταση της κατσαρίδας» και όλα της τα sequel). Φοράει γάντι κουζίνας. Παίρνει το χαρτί με το πτώμα του τέρατος και το πετάει στα σκουπίδια.

Μετά, κάθεται στον καναπέ 5 λεπτά να ηρεμήσει από το σοκ (που είναι μια πολύ καλή δικαιολογία κατανάλωσης παγωτού και άλλων γλυκών )


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2011)

...
La Cucaracha - A.B. Quintanilla III y Los Kumbia Kings







Speedy Gonzales & Slowpoke Rodriguez (στο 1':45")






Για κατσαρίδες με ζοχάδες (cucarachas enojadas), εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

Την πρώτη χρονιά που στο Λονδίνο έμενα σε μια φοιτητική εστία που είχε κατσαρίδες τεράστιες, μαύρες και πιστεύω και ιπτάμενες. Με είχε πιάσει τέτοιο φονικό αμόκ που τελικά την ημέρα που ήταν να φύγω για τα Χριστούγεννα, βγάζω τη βαλίτσα στο διάδρομο και ψεκάζω ένα ολόκληρο, ολόφρεσκο και δραστικότατο Raid- ολόκληρο το μπουκάλι, σε κάθε γωνία. Εννοείται ότι κόντεψα να πεθάνω από ασφυξία, αλλά φυσικά δεν θα κοιμόμουνα εκεί το βράδυ. Και δεν ξαναείδα κατσαρίδες. 
Δυστυχώς όμως, στην Ελλάδα αν και το έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό δεν έχει δουλέψει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2011)

Οι ελληνικές κατσαρίδες είναι κομάντα  Δε θα ξεχάσω μία που είχα δει στο προηγούμενο σπίτι μου. Την είδα ανάσκελα και φαινομενικά ψόφια τη μέρα που το νοίκιασα, και πήγα να τη μαζέψω μια βδομάδα αργότερα, όταν έκανα τη μετακόμιση. Μαντέψτε: ήταν ζωντανή. Ψόφησε μισό μπουκάλι Teza αργότερα, και αφού την είχα κυνηγήσει σε όλο το σαλόνι.

Το καλύτερο μέσο για την αντιμετώπισή τους, που μου το είχε πει ο Ζέφυρος, είναι το εξής: Maxforce White. Τζελ, άχρωμο και άοσμο, που μοιάζει με σιλικόνη. Μια σταγονίτσα στις γωνίτσες, και οι κατσαρίδες εξαφανίζονται (ή, όταν εμφανίζονται, είναι νεκρρρρρές :devil:). Τέτοιου είδους τζελ θα βρείτε μόνο σε φυτώρια, γιατί είναι τόσο δραστικά που για να τα πουλήσεις πρέπει να έχεις άδεια γεωπόνου. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, δε θα τα συνιστούσα σε κάποιον που έχει γάτα ή σκύλο. Επίσης, και για αυτά προβλέπεται ειδική διάθεση, δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να τα πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια - βλάπτουν πολύ σοβαρά το περιβάλλον.

@Δαιμάνο: σε ένα από τα σπίτια που έχω μείνει, το καλοκαίρι γυρίζαμε βιντεοκλίπ του «Λα Κουκαράτσα» κάθε μέρα


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι κάποιοι 'δώ μέσα είχαν οικολογική συνείδηση...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2011)

Η οικολογική συνείδηση σταματάει στις κατσαρίδες


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Την πρώτη χρονιά που στο Λονδίνο έμενα σε μια φοιτητική εστία που είχε κατσαρίδες τεράστιες, μαύρες και πιστεύω και ιπτάμενες. Με είχε πιάσει τέτοιο φονικό αμόκ που τελικά την ημέρα που ήταν να φύγω για τα Χριστούγεννα, βγάζω τη βαλίτσα στο διάδρομο και ψεκάζω ένα ολόκληρο, ολόφρεσκο και δραστικότατο Raid- ολόκληρο το μπουκάλι, σε κάθε γωνία. Εννοείται ότι κόντεψα να πεθάνω από ασφυξία, αλλά φυσικά δεν θα κοιμόμουνα εκεί το βράδυ. Και δεν ξαναείδα κατσαρίδες.
> Δυστυχώς όμως, στην Ελλάδα αν και το έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό δεν έχει δουλέψει.


 
Α, αυτό το έκανα στο προηγούμενο σπίτι κάθε χρόνο πριν φύγω για διακοπές. Η τελευταία δουλειά πριν κλείσω την πόρτα ήταν να ψεκάσω όλο το σπίτι, κάθε γωνιά και χαραμάδα, με εντομοκτόνο. Μια χρονιά το ξέχασα και το θυμήθηκα την ώρα που ξεκινούσα, και μάλιστα βιαζόμουνα να προλάβω το πλοίο. Ξαναπαρκάρω, ανεβαίνω, ξεκλειδώνω, τρέχω στο ντουλάπι με τα διάφορα τοξικά, αρπάζω το εντομοκτόνο, ψεκάζω παντού κι όπου φύγει φύγει. Το σπρέι που ψέκασα δεν μύριζε όπως το θυμόμουν και ήταν πιο λιπαρό από το συνηθισμένο, αλλά μέσα στη φούρια μου δεν έδωσα σημασία· το παράτησα δίπλα στην πόρτα κι έγινα μπουχός. 

Μετά από δυο βδομάδες επιστρέφω, σίγουρος ότι όσες υπήρχαν εξολοθρεύτηκαν και δεν θα τις κυνηγάω τον χειμώνα. Πιάνω το σπρέι να το βάλω στη θέση του και τότε μόνο βλέπω ότι είχα ψεκάσει όλο το σπίτι με αντισκωριακό σπρέι που το δοχείο του έμοιαζε πολύ με του εντομοκτόνου, το σκασμένο! mg:

Κατσαρίδες είχε, νεογέννητες, αλλά είχαν μια γυαλάδα μούρλια, πουθενά σκουριά και γλιστρούσαν όλο χάρη όταν εξαπέλυσα το πραγματικό πογκρόμ, οπλισμένος μόνο μ' ένα ζευγάρι μυτερά παπούτσια. 

Παρόμοιες ιστορίες καθημερινής αφηρημάδας, εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Υπάρχουν βιολογικά εντομοκτόνα που έρχεται ένας καλός κυριούλης στο σπίτι σου και τα βάζει παντού. Δεν μυρίζουν, δεν είναι τοξικά και είναι και πολύ αποτελεσματικά. Το έκανα στο παλιό μου σπίτι γιατί με 2 μικρά παιδιά ήταν αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιήσω συμβατικό εντομοκτόνο ή αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα. Και είχε φοβερό αποτέλεσμα. Έβρισκα κατσαρίδες για λίγο καιρό μετά, αλλά ανάσκελα και μισοπεθαμένες ή εντελώς ψόφιες. Ίσως έχω κάπου την κάρτα του κυρίου αυτού αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς. 

Και η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας: Το μόνο φαγητό που δεν τρώνε οι κατσαρίδες είναι το αγγούρι! Μήπως είναι μπροστά από την εποχή τους και ξέρουν για το E.coli;;;


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Και η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας: Το μόνο φαγητό που δεν τρώνε οι κατσαρίδες είναι το αγγούρι! Μήπως είναι μπροστά από την εποχή τους και ξέρουν για το E.coli;;;



Οι κατσαρίδες τα ξερουν όλα :devil:
Οι κατσαρίδες είναι σκοτεινοί τύποι. :woot:
Το μέλλον ανήκει στις κατσαρίδες ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

...
Και βέβαια τα ξέρουν όλα, αφού έχουν από παλιά τη φήμη βιβλιοφάγων, ιδίως ο βασιλιάς τους ο Kabi:Kaj :huh::

In Arabic and other eastern societies, sometimes a traditional method to protect books and scrolls was a metaphysical appeal to “Kabi:Kaj,” the “King of the Cockroaches.” By appealing to the king to protect a manuscript, cockroaches of less nobility (or lesser insects) would refrain from intruding on documents which could be eaten by the king only. Since many manuscripts were made with fish-glue, starch-paste, leather and other tasty substances, insect appetites were a constant and never ending problem to Arabic books and scrolls. A similar technique from Syria was to name the first and last page of a document or manuscript “The Page of the King of the Cockroaches”, in the hope that the Cockroach King will control all other insects. Translated appeals include “O Kabi:kaj, save the paper!”, “O Kabi:kaj, save this book from the worms!” and “O Kabi:kaj, do not eat this paper!” “In Maghribi manuscripts, the word appears in its evidently corrupt form, "Kaykataj" and is clearly used as a talisman... and mentions, after a certain Muhammad al-Samiri, that when one writes “Kaytataj” on the first and last folio of the book, one can be sure that worms will not attack it.”​
Out of My House, Roach - The Shuffle Demons


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Η οικολογική συνείδηση σταματάει στις κατσαρίδες


 
Cockroach - Sleepytime Gorilla Museum


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 24, 2011)

Πριν από πολύ καιρό, είχα δει μια ταινία με πρωταγωνίστρια τη Μάιρα Σορβίνο και κάτι γιγάντιες κατσαρίδες! Δεν θυμάμαι πολλά για το φιλμ, επειδή φρόντισα αμέσως να το κάνω delete από τον σκληρό του μυαλού μου. Δυστυχώς, όμως, κάτι δεν έκανα καλά, επειδή περιστασιακά θυμάμαι εικόνες πελώριων κατσαρίδων να αρπάζουν ανθρώπους και να τους καταβροχθίζουν... 

@ Αζιμούθιο: Με ενδιαφέρει ο κυριούλης με το βιολογικό εντομοκτόνο. Προς το παρόν, βολεύομαι με το κατσαριδοκτόνο τζελ, αλλά και πάλι το βάζω σε ελάχιστες ποσότητες επειδή υπάρχουν παιδιά στο σπίτι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

Εννοείς τo _Mimic_ του Γκιγιέρμο ντελ Τόρο :):


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 24, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Το μόνο φαγητό που δεν τρώνε οι κατσαρίδες είναι το αγγούρι! Μήπως είναι μπροστά από την εποχή τους και ξέρουν για το E.coli;;;





SBE said:


> Οι κατσαρίδες τα ξερουν όλα :devil:


 
Μπα, στα φύτρα κρυβόταν τελικά...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 24, 2011)

Αν το σπίτι έχει σίτες, το πρόβλημα μειώνεται πολύ, αποφεύγονται επιπλέον οι εφιαλτικές ιπτάμενες :scared:
Για τις υπόλοιπες, αν το πρόβλημα είναι μικρό και δεν σας αρέσουν τα χημικά, κάνουν δουλειά τα φύλλα δάφνης στα "περάσματα", αλλά θέλουν ανανέωση όταν ξεθυμαίνουν.

Άραγε έχει ερευνηθεί από ψυχολόγους ο τρόμος με το συγκεκριμένο ζωύφιο; Εγώ προσωπικά πάθαινα υστερία, μόνο από τότε που έκανα παιδιά ηρέμησα λίγο. Αφού ζοριζόμουν με τις γαρίδες, γιατί μου τις θύμιζαν :eek1Τώρα δεν τις τρώω έτσι κι αλλιώς, λόγω χορτοφαγίας).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Και στο Men in Black ο εχθρός ήταν οι κατσαρίδες.
Και φυσικά στον Ουίλλιαμ Μπάροουζ η μεταμόρφωση γίνεται σε κατσαρίδα. 
Και σε μια ταινία με τον Michael Keaton, το Pacific Heights, έστελνε κατσαρίδες για να ενοχλήσει τους φιλήσυχους κατοίκους. 
Και σε ένα Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς νομίζω πατάει πάνω σε κατσαρίδες και άλλα. 

@paraskevi: Θα ψάξω και αν έχει επιζήσει της μετακόμισης θα σου στείλω μήνυμα.


----------



## Irini (Jun 25, 2011)

Kατσαριδοφοβική παιδιόθεν εδώ. Ο πρώτος εφιάλτης ήταν το αλφαβητάρι της Αγγλικής που είχαμε στο νηπιαγωγείο. To A, a στην μια σελίδα, ένα τεράστιο ολοσέλιδο μήλο στην άλλη. B,b στην μία, ολοσέλιδο βιβλίο στην άλλη. C, c στην μια, ολοσέλιδη Τερέζα στην άλλη.

Από ιστορίες παράνοιας πολλές. Ευτυχώς η μανούλα δεν τις φοβόταν καθόλου. Κοτζάμ γαϊδάρα βλέπω μια ιπτάμενη, την κλείνω στο χολ και φωνάζω την μαμάκα μου. Οπλίζεται η Ελληνίδα μάνα με το όποιο κατσαριδοκτόνο είχα και ετοιμάζεται για επανάκτηση του χαμένου δωματίου. Εγώ η καλή σου της φωνάζω να προσέχει. Κι αυτή η άπονη μου παίρνει πόζα Ράμπο και μου αρχίζει τα "νυν υπέρ πάντων ο αγών" και τα "αν δεν γυρίσω μαγείρευε κάτι για τον αδερφό σου". Την πήρε κανά χρόνο να σταματήσει το δούλεμα.

Στο Λιτόχωρο ξενυχτάω διαβάζοντας στο κρεβάτι. Ξαφνικά ακούω ένα κρακ-κρακ. Κοιτάζω τριγύρω και βλέπω κατσαρίδα να σπάει την γωνία στο σοβατεπί και να μπαίνει μέσα. Κατσαριδοκτόνο δεν υπάρχει οπότε και οπλίζομαι με απαράμιλλο θάρρος και την λιώνω. Μετακομίζω το κρεβάτι στην μέση του δωματίου και την περνάω μέχρι να ξυπνήσουν οι άλλοι με καφέδες και τσιγάρα μία να κοιτάω το βιβλίο και μια να κάνω τον φάρο σε περίπτωση νέας επιχείρησης δολιοφθοράς. Τσατάλια να νεύρα το πρωί. Περιττό να σας πω ότι και αυτή και άλλη μια φορά που αναγκάστηκα να πολεμήσω στην πρώτη γραμμή με την ξιφολόγχη μου (άλλως παπούτσι) και να υποστώ τον εφιάλτη του "κρατς" άλλος αναγκάστηκε να μαζέψει το πτώμα.


Σε σπίτι με πολυάριθμες μικρές κατσαρίδες μόνο ένα βράδυ χρειάστηκε να κοιμηθώ (μεγάλη ιστορία) αλλά το καλό ήταν ότι ήμουν τόσο ντίρλα που απλούστατα ξόδεψα όλο το μπουκάλι με το κατσαριδοκτόνο στο δωμάτιό μου και το μπάνιο, φόνευσα και τον Μάκη και τον Τάκη και την Σούλα, κι έπεσα να κοιμηθώ. Αφού ξύπνησα δόξα τον Γιαραμπή να λέω.

Και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά.

Καλό να ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν κι εμένα. Κι ακόμα καλύτερο να διαβάζω ένα τόσο αστείο και καλογραμμένο άρθρο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2011)

...





Τη διαφήμιση με τον Πουλικάκο δεσμώτη και τα "Μάκη, Τάκη, Σούλα, μικρά κατσαριδάκια μου" δεν τη βρήκα 
(ή μάλλον βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω και τα παράτησα στην 20ή σελίδα αποτελεσμάτων στο γιουτιούμπ).

Μικρή Τερέζα - Τζίμης Πανούσης






Από κει πιάσαμε τα φίδια (μπρρρ, μόνο μ' αυτά έχω φοβία). Άλλα δυο νήματα, για ποντίκια και σκορπιούς, και κλείσαμε.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2011)

Μόλις θυμήθηκα το καλύτερο "φάρμακο" για τις κατσαρίδες, που δεν είναι άλλο παρά μια γάτα -νεαρή και ορεξάτη, καλύτερα- μέσα στο σπίτι!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2011)

Το μόνο κακό με τη γάτα είναι ότι μπορεί να σε περάσει για τη μαμά της και να έρχεται να σου φέρνει «δωράκια» στο κρεβάτι 


paraskevi said:


> @ Αζιμούθιο: Με ενδιαφέρει ο κυριούλης με το βιολογικό εντομοκτόνο. Προς το παρόν, βολεύομαι με το κατσαριδοκτόνο τζελ, αλλά και πάλι το βάζω σε ελάχιστες ποσότητες επειδή υπάρχουν παιδιά στο σπίτι.


Βόρακας. Είναι σε σκόνη, απολύτως οικολογικό, απλώς πρέπει να το κάνεις λεπτή πούδρα, όχι βουναλάκι, γιατί αλλιώς οι τρισκατάρατες το αποφεύγουν. Και πάλι όμως, δεν συνίσταται για ανθρώπους που έχουν κατοικίδια.



Elsa said:


> Για τις υπόλοιπες, αν το πρόβλημα είναι μικρό και δεν σας αρέσουν τα χημικά, κάνουν δουλειά τα φύλλα δάφνης στα "περάσματα", αλλά θέλουν ανανέωση όταν ξεθυμαίνουν.


Οι δάφνες πάντως σε μεγάλες κατσαρίδες δεν πολυπιάνουν (τα είχα δοκιμάσει όλα σε αυτό το σπίτι!)


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2011)

Παρακολουθώ με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον και συμπάσχοντας. Πολύ μου αρέσει να κακολογούν τους μισητούς εχθρούς μου. Δεν τις φοβάμαι βέβαια, και είμαι άλλωστε αρμόδιος επί της κατσαριδοκτονίας στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Όλα καλά μέχρι την αρχή του κρατς. Όταν αρχίζει να βγαίνει το ζουμί με κατακυριεύει απερίγραπτη αηδία. Και μετά καθαρίζω τη σόλα του παπουτσιού μου με μανία. Η Παλάβρα το συνόψισε εξαιρετικά:


> Η οικολογική συνείδηση σταματάει στις κατσαρίδες


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.

Για τον βόρακα, από την ιστοσελίδα The Straight Dope (Fighting ignorance since 1973; it's taking longer than we thought ), μια δημοσίευση για τον καλύτερο τρόπο να σκοτώσεις τις κατσαρίδες. Αντιγράφω μόνο τις δύο πρώτες επιστολές, την ερώτηση του αναγνώστη και την απάντηση του Cecil και την ύστατη λύση παρακάτω, αλλά έχει πλάκα όλη η αλληλογραφία:

Dear Cecil:

I'm tired of Roach Motels, Baygon, boric acid and other pansy-ass roach killers. I want a recipe for some stuff they will eat gladly and die of quickly. I have no kids or pets to worry about. I don't care if the active ingredient is a little dangerous to handle, or hard (even illegal) to get. I want the little suckers dead. What will do it?

— Hayden J., Chicago

Dear Hayden:

Calm yourself and pay attention to your Uncle Cecil. There are two proven approaches to dealing with la cucaracha: (1) borax, and (2) arson. Assuming your landlord objects to the latter line of attack, hie yourself down to the basement and mix up the following recipe: 4 parts borax, 2 parts flour, and 1 part cocoa powder.

Now, you may regard borax as "pansy-ass," but that's because you're young and ignorant and haven't yet grasped the subtleties of Total Insect Warfare, which requires fanatical dedication. You must mix up oodles of this stuff and apply it with the enthusiasm of Robert S. McNamara dumping Agent Orange on the Mekong Delta. Pour it in a continuous line along the walls. Put an extra dose under sinks and around kitchen cabinets. Hell, fill your damned house to a depth of one foot with the stuff. The little bastards will die piteously, I promise.

Incidentally, should you also be happen to be troubled by rats, I have here an ingenious formula for inducing rat death: Mix equal parts cement and flour. Place a pan of this powder out next to a pan of water. The rats eat the cement, then they drink the water, and by the next morning their bowels have turned to concrete. Sadistic, eh? I knew you'd love it.​






Inasmuch as the Teeming Millions have doubts about the efficacy of borax, I should mention there's a more drastic method for those preferring the take-no-prisoners approach. Unfortunately, it also renders your house temporarily uninhabitable, so I have qualms about recommending it. It's called a "carbamate bomb," carbamates being a class of particularly deadly bug poisons. You seal up your house, light the "bomb" (it looks and works something like a roadside flare), and scoot out the door. The fumes from the bomb kill every living thing, and 48 hours later, if you're lucky, you can move back in.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...]Δεν τις φοβάμαι βέβαια, και είμαι άλλωστε αρμόδιος επί της κατσαριδοκτονίας στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Όλα καλά μέχρι την αρχή του κρατς. Όταν αρχίζει να βγαίνει το ζουμί με κατακυριεύει απερίγραπτη αηδία. Και μετά καθαρίζω τη σόλα του παπουτσιού μου με μανία. Η Παλάβρα το συνόψισε εξαιρετικά:


 
Επίσης, αλλά την αηδία με το κρατς και το ζουμί την ξεπέρασα με ένα ισχυρό σοκ σ' ένα σπίτι σε χωριό της Πίνδου, που πήγα μια άνοιξη σαν προκεχωρημένη δύναμη κομάντο σε ειδική αποστολή πίσω από τις γραμμές του εχθρού: να απαλλάξω τον χώρο από κάθε είδους ενοχλητικά ζούδια που τον είχαν καταλάβει τον χειμώνα. Η νεολαία των κατσαρίδων και των σκορπιών έκανε πάρτι στην κουζίνα, η γερουσία τους είχε αράξει στα υπνοδωμάτια για lounging, νυφίτσες είχαν στήσει ντίσκο στο διάκενο της ψευδοροφής πάνω από τα δοκάρια και κάτω από τα κεραμίδια της στέγης και φίδια έπαιζαν μπόουλινγκ στο υπόγειο. 

Αφού ξεκαθάρισα στην αρχιστράτηγο ότι με φίδια δεν ανακατεύομαι με καμία κυβέρνηση και καμία διοίκηση και έπρεπε να καλέσει τις τοπικές ειδικές δυνάμεις, ξεκίνησα το επίπονο έργο της ανάκτησης των χαμένων εδαφών. Ελλείψει χημικών βοηθημάτων, αναγκαστικά έπρεπε να το κάνω χειρωνακτικά ή μάλλον υποποδίως, μ' ένα ζευγάρι μυτερές καουμπόικες μπότες που είχα κρατήσει σαν ενθύμιο από τις ένδοξες (και εμφανισιακά γελοίες) εποχές που ήμουνα αμερικανοροκάκι. 

Στόχος προτεραιότητας οι επικίνδυνοι -ιδίως για τα παιδιά- σκορπιοί. Κρατς αποδώ, κρατς αποκεί, κρατς και παραπέρα. Ξαφνικά, δίπλα στο ψυγείο ξεπροβάλλει ένα τέρας που όμοιό του δεν είχα ξαναδεί, ένας σκορπιός 15 εκατοστών (μαζί με το κεντρί), πίσσα μαύρος κι επιθετικός (the Scorpion King), που μόλις είδε τις μπότες όρμησε να κεντρίσει το αριστερό μου πόδι. Πριν προλάβω να το σκεφτώ (ευτυχώς που ανέλαβε το σώμα, γιατί αν καθόμουν να εξετάσω όλες τις παραμέτρους του ζητήματος, μπορεί να ήμουν ακόμα εκεί), φέρνω το δεξί πόδι πίσω από το αριστερό (πολύ αργότερα είδα τον Κριστιάνο Ρονάλντο να κάνει το ίδιο κόλπο φιγουράροντας στην τηλεόραση, ο αναίσχυντος πλαγιαριστής) και τον πατάω με όλο το πάθος που δίνει στον άνθρωπο το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης και η πεποίθηση ότι βρίσκεται σε θέση νόμιμης αυτοάμυνας. Ακούγεται ένα μεγαλειώδες κραααατς και εκτοξεύεται το ζουμί του προς τα πάνω, κατευθείαν στα μάτια μου. Ο παλιός όμως είν' αλλιώς και φοράει πάντα τα γυαλιά του (μπορεί και χωρίς αυτά να δει έναν δεκαπεντάποντο σκορπιό, όχι όμως να τον πετύχει). Η αγαλλίαση για τον θρίαμβο σ' αυτή την καθοριστική για την αποστολή μου μονομαχία με τον σκορπάρχοντα και η ανακούφιση (πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου ένιωσα τόσο τυχερός που φοράω γυαλιά) κατανίκησαν την απίστευτη αηδία που ένιωθα όλο το δίωρο που έπλενα τα γυαλιά με κάθε (καθαριστική και μη) ουσία που βρήκα στο σπίτι (υπό το βλέμμα της νυφίτσας πληροφοριών που είχε θρονιαστεί στο μπάνιο για να μελετήσει τον παρείσακτο που μπήκε στο σπίτι τους και να δώσει αναφορά από το μέτωπο στις υπόλοιπες) και τελικά απαλλάχτηκα από τη μέχρι τότε ανυπέρβλητη αηδία μπροστά στο κρατς και την εκτόξευση του ζωμού.

ΥΓ: Οι τοπικές ειδικές δυνάμεις έδιωξαν τα φίδια καίγοντας ένα σκοινί εμποτισμένο με μια ουσία που σιχαίνονται, αλλά οι νυφίτσες είναι ακόμα εκεί και με χαιρετάνε όποτε πάω. Να ήξεραν να φτιάχνουν και καφέ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2011)

Ιστορία φρίκης! Σαν σενάριο ταινίας. Αμάν!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2011)

Όταν οι δυνάμεις της φύσης είναι τόσο υπέρτερες, εγώ αποχωρώ διακριτικά. Θα το πούλαγα το ρημάδι! 
Εσύ που έχεις σχέσεις με νυφίτσες , για πες, είναι αλήθεια ότι αν σε βάλουν στο μάτι κάνουν ένα σωρό παράξενες και εκδικητικές ζημιές; (κάποιος μου ορκιζόταν πως του έκοψαν τις κουρτίνες από το κουρτινόξυλο, σαν με ψαλίδι!)


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2011)

Σαν συννεφιάσει ο ουρανός, αστράψει και φρουμάζει
κάθε παλικαριού η καρδιά λιποψυχά, δειλιάζει.
Και σαν τα στίφη του οχτρού το σύμπαν κυριέψουν
άντρες να είναι και καλοί και πάλι θα κιοτέψουν.
Ακούστε όμως να σας πω το θαμαστό που γίνη
στης Πίνδος τις βουνοκορφές, κι οπού μπορεί ας κρίνει.
Κουβάρια, εσμοί και συρφετοί τα φίδια και οι δράκοι
και κατσαρίδες και σκορπιοί, νυφίτσες στο κονάκι.
Άκαρδη διοικήτρια, πώς δεν τον ελυπήθης
τον έβγαλες αναφορά και σκάρτα του ξηγήθης.
Μονάχος του να έμπαινε, μονάχος να παλεύει
και να 'ναι χάρος και χαμός σε ό,τι κι αν σαλεύει.
Ένας τ' ακούει κι έφριξε, άλλος μοιρολογάει
τρίτος και η καρδούλα του χίλια κομμάτια σπάει.
- Σωπάστε δα, κι εμένανε με λένε Δαεμάνο
κι οπού βρεθεί στο δρόμο μου, στον λάκκο τόνε βάνω.
Ελάτε λάμιες του γιαλού, φαρμακερά σκορπίδια
όλεθρος είν' η χέρα μου κι εσείς αποκαΐδια.
Έλα κι εσύ της άβυσσος άρχοντα και του σκότους
του αντρειωμένου η καρδιά δεν τσι ψηφά τσι κρότους.
Να 'σαι εσύ με το κεντρί και μ' όλο το φαρμάκι
κι εγώ με δίχως άρματα, ντυμένος σαν ροκάκι.
- Γεια σου Δαεμάνε ήρωα, της λεβεντιάς στολίδι
σκορπιοφονιά, και της αντρειάς πανώριο δαχτυλίδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2011)

Άντε, άλλες δυο μικρές ιστορίες μετά την καταπληκτική του δαεμάνου και το τραγούδι του Θέμη που εξυμνεί τα κατορθώματά του. 

Δελφοί 2010. Ιούνιος. Συνεδριακό κέντρο για όσους έχουν πάει. Τα δωμάτια όμορφα και πεντακάθαρα και ευρύχωρα. Με τη διαφορά μόνο ότι έχουν κατοικίδια προστατευμένα και προστατευόμενα μάλιστα από τους ντόπιους. Πίσω από την πόρτα υπάρχει μια πλαστικοποιημένη σελίδα που σου εξηγεί την ιστορία του συμπαθούς σαμιαμιθιού και σου λέει ότι είναι φίλος σου (σαν τους Γερμανούς ένα πράμα!) και ότι καλύτερα να μην το σκοτώσεις. Και προτού προλάβω να αποτελειώσω την ανάγνωση, να ο συμπαθής καφετί φίλος να ξεπροβάλλει από πίσω από το κουρτινόξυλο. Εγώ υπακούοντας στους κανόνες και στην οικολογική μου συνείδηση δεν πήγα να το σκοτώσω, αλλά επειδή στο διπλό κρεβάτι του δωματίου μου θα προτιμούσα να κοιμηθεί κάποια αιθέρια ύπαρξη, σε ανθρώπινη μορφή και χωρίς ουρά ει δυνατόν, προσπάθησα να το διώξω. Δεν θέλεις ούτε να σε περπατήσει ούτε να το βρεις μέσα στη βαλίτσα σου γυρνώντας σπίτι σου. Σωστά; Τελικά δεν βρήκα τρόπο να το διώξω και να το κρατήσω ζωντανό ταυτόχρονα κι έτσι το άφησα εκεί να μου κάνει παρέα. Τελικά μόνο τάβλι που δεν παίξαμε μαζί, αφού πήρε και θάρρος και κατέβαινε πίσω από την τηλεόραση και τον καθρέφτη. :) 
Δεν ήταν το μόνο ζωύφιο όμως που υπήρχε στο χώρο. Ένα βράδυ που γυρίζαμε είδαμε ένα μικρό σκορπιό, κατάμαυρο όμως να κατεβαίνει τις σκάλες προς τα δωμάτιά μας. Εγώ, ικανοποιημένος από την παρέα του σαμιαμιθιού και πιστεύοντας πως στους δύο τρίτος δεν χωρεί, σήκωσα το πόδι να τον πατήσω. Κι εκεί που απείχα ένα δευτερόλεπτο από το να τον στείλω να βρει τον μπαμπά του που σκότωσε ο δαεμάνος, νιώθω ένα στιβαρό χέρι να μου πιάνει το μπράτσο και να μου λέει σε άπταιστα αμερικανικά: "Don't! They have a right to live! They are harmless and they are God's creatures!" και η απάντησή μου: "Yes! But they don't have to live ON me, IN my room!" 

Και η δεύτερη ιστορία αφορά κάτι άλλο. Στην Καλαμάτα που δούλευα έμενα σε ένα σπίτι σε χωριό 20 χλμ από την πόλη. Ήταν πεντακάθαρο κι αυτό και με αρκετά σύγχρονο και με καλά κουφώματα και σίτες κλπ. Το μόνο σημείο απ' όπου θα μπορούσε να μπει κάτι ήταν το τζάκι και μάλιστα αν δεν ήταν κλειστό το τάμπερ. Ένα πρωί σηκώθηκα και πήγα τουαλέτα και βλέπω ένα μαύρο πράγμα πεσμένο κοντά στη λεκάνη. Νομίζοντας πως επρόκειτο για ένα κομματάκι δέρμα από τη ζώνη μου που είχε αρχίσει να ξεφτίζει εκείνες τις μέρες, το σηκώνω να το πετάξω στο καλάθι. Και συνειδητοποιώ αμέσως ότι είχε μάτια και στόμα και με μια ακόμα πιο προσεκτική εξέταση ότι είχε και φτερά!!!! Η αηδία μου μεγάλη, το ξάφνιασμα και ο τρόμος μου ακόμα μεγαλύτερα. Το πέταξα γρήγορα στη λεκάνη και τράβηξα το καζανάκι. Κι έτσι εφόνευσα το μικρό νυχτεριδάκι που είχε μπει τη νύχτα στο μπάνιο από το παράθυρο που είχα ξεχάσει ανοιχτό...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Λεξιλογία.
Το φόρουμ που βγάζει
από τις κατσαρίδες ποίηση
κι από τα σαμιαμίθια μύθους.
Αν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε
κι από τη μύγα ξίγκι
την καβατζάραμε την κρίση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2011)

Αφού είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, μήπως να κάνουμε γκάλοπ για σαμιαμίδι vs σαμιαμίθι; Εγώ ψηφίζω το (α).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2011)

Κι εγώ το α ψήφιζα μέχρι πρότινος, αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι το β είναι σωστό. Γνωστό και ως μολυντήρι, αλλά και κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Παπυρολεξικό:
*σαμιαμίθι
*το / σαμαμίθιον, ΝΜ, και σαμαμίδι και σαμιαμίδι Ν· κοινή ονομασία μικρής σαύρας τού γένους γκέκο, γνωστής και με την λόγια ονομασία σαύρα η τοιχοδρόμος, η οποία φωλιάζει συνήθως στις ρωγμές τών τοίχων και χάρη στην ειδική μορφολογία τών άκρων δακτύλων της μπορεί να βαδίζει και να τρέχει σε λείες κάθετες επιφάνειες τοίχων ή ακόμη και στις οροφές· || (νεοελλ.) (μτφ.) μικρόσωμο και ευκίνητο άτομο.​
Ετυμολογικό (ΕΛΝΕΓ):
*σαμιαμίδι*
< μεσν. *σαμιαμίθιον (με επίδρ. του παραγ. τέρματος -_ίδι_, πβ. μεσν. _σαμαμίθιον_), υποκορ. του _σαμιάμινθος_ < εβρ. _samamít_.​
Εγώ συνήθως λέω _σαμιαμίδι_, αλλά εδώ το ήθελα το -_μίθι_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2011)

Φονιά της νυχτερίδας, Αζιμούθιε!
Τα μολυντήρια εμένα δε με απασχολούν, αν και συνήθως τα κυνηγάω έξω από το σπίτι. Έχω χρόνια να δω όμως, τα έφαγε η πόλη...
Βόρακα πού πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα, γιατί τον άλλο μήνα θα πάω από της γιαγιάς μου, όπου οι κατσαρίδες έχουν φτιάξει ολόκληρο θέρετρο παντός καιρού και λέω να δοκιμάσω τη συνταγή, αν και μου αρέσει επίσης η ιδέα του ζελεδακιού που τα σκοτώνει όλα (παιδιά- σκυλιά δεν έχουμε να φοβηθούμε). Θα έβαζα και την απολυμαντική βόμβα, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το σπίτι δεν κλείνει αεροστεγώς και δεν θέλω να με κλείσουν φυλακή για τη μαζική καταστροφή της χλωρίδας και πανίδας του οικοδομικού τετραγώνου (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των γειτόνων).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2011)

Βόρακας (βορικό οξύ) πουλιέται εδώ, από ό,τι βλέπω. Ίσως να έχουν και τα φυτώρια. Το τζελ που γράφω παραπάνω θα το βρεις μόνο σε φυτώρια.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 27, 2011)

Σαμιαμί*δ*ι και μολυντήρι, εδώ. Τα συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ, τα βρίσκω και πολύ χαριτωμένα μάλιστα! Τη νύχτα όταν έχει ησυχία τα ακούς και να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, με κάτι σαν γαύγισμα! Κακώς τα σκοτώνετε, τρώνε τα κουνούπια σαν καραμέλες. Διαβάζω μάλιστα ότι τρώνε και τις κατσαρίδες! 
Θεωρούνται γούρι και σύμβολο αναγέννησης (εξαιτίας της ουράς τους που ξαναφυτρώνει)

Έλα βρε Αζιμούθιε, όχι και νυχτεριδάκι  Κρίμα, το έρημο. Άσε που κι αυτό θα μπορούσε να σε σώσει από τα κουνούπια (μπορεί να φάει 6.000 σε μια νύχτα!)
Το ξέρατε ότι το 2011 είναι έτος νυχτερίδας; Ούτε γω! Ίσως γιαυτό είναι τόσο σκοτεινό...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Το ξέρατε ότι το 2011 είναι έτος νυχτερίδας; Ούτε γω! Ίσως γιαυτό είναι τόσο σκοτεινό...


Το νιώθεις κι εσύ, σαν κάτι να σου πίνει το αίμα, ε;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 28, 2011)

> Έλα βρε Αζιμούθιε, όχι και νυχτεριδάκι



Ενστικτώδης αντίδραση ήταν, Έλσα. 

@Palavra: δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν βόρακας...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> @Palavra: δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν βόρακας...


Το ποιο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

...
Εκπαιδευτικό, εκδικητικό παιχνίδι: *Algebra vs. the Cockroaches*.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jul 1, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Κι εγώ το α ψήφιζα μέχρι πρότινος, αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι το β είναι σωστό. Γνωστό και ως μολυντήρι, αλλά και κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει τώρα...


 
Γουστέρα και γουστερίτσα! Και εγώ τα συμπαθώ! Άμα τα πάρουν χαμπάρι οι γάτες μου όμως, δεν προλαβαίνω να τα σώσω! 

Σε όσους φοβόνται τις κατσαρίδες, συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα γάτες! Εγώ έχω τρεις.  :wub:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2011)

Δε σου έχουν φέρει ποτέ κατσαρίδες-δωράκι; Γιατί εμένα μια φιλενάδα μου έχει 5 γάτες, και έχει βρει στο σπίτι της κάθε είδους ζουζούνια, μέχρι και μικρά πουλάκια.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2011)

Αφού δεν μ' αφήνετε να σας φέρω μεζεδάκια στη συνάντηση, δείτε εδώ τι χάνετε:


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2011)

...
Και οι κατσαριδοπανηγυρισμοί για το αποπάνω κατόρθωμα (θεριά διάλεξε να φάει, χάθηκαν οι μικροκαμωμένες ξανθιές;):






Real Madrid's Ronaldo has apologised after being criticised for a goal celebration in which he and his Brazilian team-mates imitated a cockroach on its back. 
Alaves president Dmitry Piterman had said Ronaldo, Robinho and Roberto Carlos acted "like clowns" and "spoilt kids" when they wiggled their arms and legs while lying on their backs after Ronaldo's second goal in Sunday's 3-0 league win at the Mendizorroza Stadium.
...
Ronaldo explained that the idea for the celebration had come from a journalist and his press officer, David Espinar, who had dared him to imitate a cockroach. 
"Now they will have to go to a restaurant dressed as women," Ronaldo said.
September 27, 2005​


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...]
> - Γεια σου Δαεμάνε ήρωα, της λεβεντιάς στολίδι
> σκορπιοφονιά, και της αντρειάς πανώριο δαχτυλίδι.



Θέμη μεγαλοδύναμε, πόθεν τη μούσα βρίσκεις
και την κατάλληλη στιγμή τη φλέβα τη βαρίσκεις;
Είπα κι εγώ ν' αφηγηθώ, κάτι να ιστορήσω,
της κουκαράτσας τα έλεθρα να διακωμωδήσω,
μα επειδή δεν είναι δα κι ανήμερο θηρίο,
στα σκορπιδάκια έστρεψα τη σάλτσα και το μπρίο.
Αντί να πω "Μία βολά, πάτησα ένα σκορπίδι",
απού θα με κοιτάζατε ωσάν τ' αποκαΐδι,
μια ολιά το εξωράισα να σας διασκεδάσω
κι αν είπα ψέματα ποθές, μέρα να μην προφτάσω.
Τ' ομολογώ, τα φούσκωσα ποιητική αδεία,
για να περάσει η ώρα μας, λέμε καμιά αηδία.
Όμως δεν το περίμενα πως ήθελε να γίνει
τ’ ανέκδοτό μου αφορμή ύμνου στην αντρειοσύνη.
Εκεί ψηλά που έβαλες στον Δαεμάνο πήχη
πρέπει, για ν' ανταποκριθεί, να 'χει μεγάλη τύχη.
Η άτιμη πώς τα 'φερε: το άλλο το Σαββάτο
πάλι σκορπίδια θα πατώ μονάχος πάνω κάτω.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Το κατσαριδοκτόνο τζελ που πολλοί ανέφεραν δεν το βρίσκει κανείς μόνο σε φυτώρια ή σε καταστήματα με ειδική άδεια. Έχουν σχεδόν πάντοτε και οι λαϊκές αγορές στις παρυφές των οποίων πουλούν μικροπράγματα πρόσφυγες της πρώην Σοβιετίας. Για κάποιον μυστήριο λόγο (όχι τόσο μυστήριο· πιθανότατα είναι τόσο τοξικό που απαγορεύεται η κανονική κυκλοφορία του στην ελληνική αγορά ) βρίσκω πάντοτε στις λαϊκές, και πουθενά αλλού, αλλά μόνο ρώσικα τζελ, σε συσκευασία με μια σύριγγα 30 γραμμαρίων. 

Είναι εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικό, χρειάζονται ελάχιστες ποσότητες (σε στρατηγικά επιλεγμένα σημεία), διαρκεί μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι και, αν κρίνω από τις γάτες που συνεχίζουν να κυκλοφορούν ανέμελα στον κήπο του καινούριου μου σπιτικού, μάλλον άκακες για τα υπόλοιπα ζώα. Εξολοθρεύει όλων των ειδών τα έντομα.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 16, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Εξολοθρεύει όλων των ειδών τα έντομα.


Κι αυτό είναι καλό; mg:
Βρε παιδιά, αυτά τα πολύ τοξικά διαβολοπράματα μου φαίνονται επικίνδυνα, ειδικά αν δεν ξέρεις και τι ακριβώς περιέχουν. Διαβάστε εδώ, για το συστατικό των πιο γνωστών κατσαριδοκτόνων τζελ, το fipronil, που ενοχοποιείται ακόμα και για το φαινόμενο της κατάρρευσης των αποικιών των μελισσών κ.α.
Δεν ξέρω... κι εγώ φοβάμαι τα έντομα, αλλά αν στο τέλος τα ξεπαστρέψουμε όλα και μείνουμε μόνοι μας, δεν θα είναι για πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω... κι εγώ φοβάμαι τα έντομα, αλλά αν στο τέλος τα ξεπαστρέψουμε όλα και μείνουμε μόνοι μας, δεν θα είναι για πολύ.


Συνένα κι από εδώ (κι ας με έχουν κάνει φαστφουντάδικο φέτος τα αγριοκούνουπα στη γειτονιά...)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2011)

Για τα κουνούπια, συνιστώ αιθέριο έλαιο κιτρονέλλας. Βάζετε 4-5 σταγονίτσες σε αυτές τις συσκευές που καίνε αρωματικά χώρου, και βρίσκετε την υγειά σας. Υπάρχει και σπρέι με κιτρονέλα, της Apivita. Πολύ αποτελεσματικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Όποτε τα ποτίζω/ταΐζω κιτρονέλα, απλώς μερακλώνουν... :)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 17, 2011)

Κυριακή πρωί στο ναό των κατσαρίδων...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι χτες, σε θερινό σινεμά, μ' έπνιξε η μυρωδιά της κιτρονέλλας. Κάποιες κυρίες προστατεύτηκαν, αλλά για τους γύρω η μυρωδιά μπορεί να είναι αρκετά ενοχλητική.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όποτε τα ποτίζω/ταΐζω κιτρονέλα, απλώς μερακλώνουν... :)


 
Μόνο μερακλώνουν; Εδώ να δεις, που φωνάζουν και τους φίλους τους για πάρτι, with all the bloody drinks on me! :angry:

Σοβαρά τώρα, έχουν απομείνει κουνούπια στην Αθήνα, τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιοχές της που ψάχνεις το πράσινο με τα κιάλια; Την κιτρονέλα σε όλες τις μορφές της την έχω δοκιμάσει εδώ, αλλά τα αποτελέσματά της είναι συγκρίσιμα με το να βάζεις μπροστά στα παράθυρα γλάστρες με βασιλικό. Αρωματίζεται ο χώρος, αλλά η εντομοαπωθητική δράση δεν είναι καθόλου ικανοποιητική.

No me moleste mosquito - The Doors


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Περιέργως η κιτρονελλα που έχω δοκιμάσει στο Λονδίνο _δούλεψε_. Τα ζάλισε όλα τα κουνούπια και κάθισαν στο ταβάνι να περιμένουν πότε θα το σβύσω να έρθουν να μου επιτεθούν :curse::wub:

Στην Ελλάδα το μόνο αποτελεσματικό ήταν τα αυτοκόλλητα αφρολεξάκια. Μόνο που πρέπει να βάλεις καμιά δεκαριά και μετά όταν τα ξεκολλάς σου μένει η κόλλα κλπκλπ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 17, 2011)

> Σοβαρά τώρα, έχουν απομείνει κουνούπια στην Αθήνα, τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιοχές της που ψάχνεις το πράσινο με το τουφέκι;



Υπάρχουν (στην περιοχή μου τουλάχιστον) αλλά είναι μισοριξιές και αρκεί μια ταμπλέτα για να ησυχάσεις (η κιτρονέλα δεν τα πτοεί, δυστυχώς). Θυμάμαι όμως τα μεταλλαγμένα κτήνη της Κέρκυρας που δεν τα έκανες καλά ούτε με φιδάκι, ταμπλέτα κι ένα μπουκάλι Autan μαζί. Κάθε φορά που έβρισκε στόχο η σαγιονάρα, ο τοίχος θύμιζε επεισόδιο του Dexter.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> [...]Θυμάμαι όμως τα μεταλλαγμένα κτήνη της Κέρκυρας που δεν τα έκανες καλά ούτε με φιδάκι, ταμπλέτα κι ένα μπουκάλι Autan μαζί. Κάθε φορά που έβρισκε στόχο η σαγιονάρα, ο τοίχος θύμιζε επεισόδιο του Dexter.


 
Those are the renowned red beret belly mosquitoes:











http://ljmilitaria.com/usafotherpatches/tactical_air_control_and_support_squadrons.htm


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Τα κουνούπια της Κέρκυρας κατά Πορκαστλ:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Θυμάμαι όμως τα μεταλλαγμένα κτήνη της Κέρκυρας που δεν τα έκανες καλά ούτε με φιδάκι, ταμπλέτα κι ένα μπουκάλι Autan μαζί. Κάθε φορά που έβρισκε στόχο η σαγιονάρα, ο τοίχος θύμιζε επεισόδιο του Dexter.


Πραγματικό σκηνικό: κουνούπι μεγέθους μικρού αεροπλάνου πάει κάθεται πάνω στην ταμπλέτα στην αναμμένη (!) συσκευή, παίρνει τζούρα, και ξαναρχίζει να πετάει στο δωμάτιο, έτοιμο για επίθεση.


----------



## Themis (Jul 17, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εκεί ψηλά που έβαλες στον Δαεμάνο πήχη
> πρέπει, για ν' ανταποκριθεί, να 'χει μεγάλη τύχη.
> Η άτιμη πώς τα 'φερε: το άλλο το Σαββάτο
> πάλι σκορπίδια θα πατώ μονάχος πάνω κάτω.


Δαεμάνε, περιμένω εναγωνίως τα νέα από το σημαδιακό Σάββατο. Και βεβαίως ευελπιστώ να φανείς αντάξιος της Δαεμανιάδας και να περάσεις πάνω απ' τον πήχη, όχι από κάτω...


----------



## Irini (Jul 18, 2011)

Στο Νέο Φάληρο πάντως ζουν και βασιλεύουν και είναι κάτι καλοφαγωμένα τέρατα που εφόσον έχουν επιζήσει μες το νέφος της μεγαλούπολης και έχουν ως κύρια βάση τους το ευωδιαστό χημικό εργαστήριο γνωστό ως Δέλτα Φαλήρου, φυσικό είναι να μην λογαριάζουν τίποτα. Ταμπλέτες; Αυτά είναι για κουνουπάκια. Φιδάκια; Αυτά είναι για επαρχιωτάκια. Σιτρονέλες; Σιγά τα ωά.
Το μόνο "καλό" είναι ότι αυτές οι κακούργες (διότι μόνο τα θηλυκά σου ρουφούν το αίμα) είναι τόσο βαριές που τις αισθάνεσαι με το πρώτο.


----------



## crystal (Jul 18, 2011)

Τζελ και πάλι τζελ. Κι επειδή η Έλσα έχει απόλυτο δίκιο στους προβληματισμούς της, αλλά δυστυχώς ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα με τον Κορτώ ("προτιμώ να μπει στο σπίτι μου κλέφτης παρά κατσαρίδα"), αν γίνονται κάπου σεμινάρια καταπολέμησης της φοβίας είμαι κάτι παραπάνω από πρόθυμη να τα παρακολουθήσω. Η ζωή δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστη όταν φοβάσαι κάτι μέχρι τρέλας, πιστέψτε με...


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2011)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, περιμένω εναγωνίως τα νέα από το σημαδιακό Σάββατο. Και βεβαίως ευελπιστώ να φανείς αντάξιος της Δαεμανιάδας και να περάσεις πάνω απ' τον πήχη, όχι από κάτω...


 
Εξαιρετική ιδέα! Και πρακτική και διασκεδαστική (και γυμναστική) και με φωτιά για τους σκορπιούς. :up:

Limbo Dance - Tuamanguluka






Πάω να μηχανευτώ την πατέντα για τη φωτιά στον πήχη.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2011)

Τρισέλιδο άρθρο για την αντιμετώπιση των αγρίων αυτών θηρίων με ήπια, μη τοξικά μέσα από το ΟΙΚΟ της Καθημερινής (16.7.2011)


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2011)

*Φυσικό εντομοαπωθητικό
*
_Υλικά_
Αμυγδαλέλαιο 100 ml
Αιθέριο έλαιο σιτρονέλας 25 ml
Αιθέριο έλαιο λεβάντας10 ml
Αιθέριο έλαιο ευκαλύπτου 5 ml
Αιθέριο έλαιο γερανιού 5 ml

_Εκτέλεση_
Αδειάζετε το αμυγδαλέλαιο σε ένα μπολάκι. Παράλληλα σε ένα ποτήρι αναμιγνύετε τα αιθέρια έλαια της λεβάντας, του ευκαλύπτου και του γερανιού. Ρίχνετε το μείγμα των αιθέριων ελαίων στο αμυγδαλέλαιο και στη συνέχεια προσθέτετε τη σιτρονέλα και ανακατεύετε πολύ καλά. Το φυσικό εντομοαπωθητικό σας είναι έτοιμο.

Αλεξάνδρα Κούκη. _Τα μυστικά της γιαγιάς Αλεξάνδρας_. Εκδόσεις Ψύχαλος, 2006, σ. 96.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Σχετικά με τη συνταγή αυτή: με ανησυχεί γιατί οι ποσότητες αιθέριων ελαίων είναι πολύ μεγάλες και τόσο μεγάλη συγκέντρωση μπορεί να προκαλέσει ερεθισμό στο δέρμα- ειδικά η κ/σ/ιτρονέλλα και ο ευκάλυπτος. Εκτός αν δεν το πασαλειβόμαστε, το καίμε (δε μας λες τι το κάνουμε).


----------



## crystal (Aug 1, 2011)

Βρήκαμε και κάτι που δεν εξολοθρεύει το τζελ: τον σκώρο τροφίμων. Το προηγούμενο Σαββατόβραδο το πέρασα καθαρίζοντας τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας σαν τρελή, επειδή βρήκα δυο-τρία πεταλουδάκια. Πέταξα τρία ράφια τρόφιμα, έπλυνα όλα τα βάζα και για μερικές μέρες βρήκα την ησυχία μου. Μέχρι που προχθές... μπέιμπι μπουμ! Αυτήν τη στιγμή στο ταβάνι της κουζίνας χοροπηδάνε είκοσι πεταλουδάκια και δεν έχω ιδέα πού αλλού μπορεί να έχουν φτιάξει φωλιά. Έλσα και Παλαβρίτα, ξέρουμε κανένα φυσικό σκοροαπωθητικό;

Και φυσικά, όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν δύο μέρες πριν φύγεις για διακοπές...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Δεν το έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ (μάλλον δεν στοκάρω και πολλές προμήθειες, ή είμαστε πολύ φαγανοί!), αλλά θα έλεγα μια και φεύγεις, βάλε τα ευπαθή (αλεύρια, μακαρόνια, όσπρια κ.λπ.) σε σακούλες στο ψυγείο, αφού πρώτα ελέγξεις ότι είναι καθαρά από μαμούνια, και άσε στο ντουλάπι μόνο κονσέρβες, τετραπάκ και παρόμοια. Η ζέστη είναι πρόβλημα για μερικά τρόφιμα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Εγώ θα άφηνα και μερικά φύλλα δάφνης και λεβάντας κρεμασμένα κάπου στο ντουλάπι. Καλές διακοπές!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2011)

Θα αγοράσεις από το σουπερμάρκετ το ειδικό αυτοκόλλητο που το κολλάς μέσα από το φύλλο της ντουλάπας. Αυτό τα ελκύει και πάνε και κολλάνε όλα εκεί πάνω και φεύγουν από τα τρόφιμα. 
Τα ζωύφια πολλές φορές έρχονται απ' έξω και κατευθύνονται σε ντουλάπια που έχουν ελκυστικά πράγματα, π.χ. ένα βάζο με μέλι. Μια φορά κόντεψα να τρελαθώ επειδή είχα αδειάσει όλο το ντουλάπι από τρόφιμα και είχε μείνει μόνο ένα βάζο με μέλι. Τελικά κατάλαβα ότι δεν βγήκαν από άλευρα και τέτοια πράγματα, αλλά έρχονται απ' έξω. Όταν έβαλα το αυτοκόλλητο όμως, μετά από λίγες μέρες ήταν γεμάτο με κολλημένα πτώματα. Υπάρχει το Raid Food Moth Paper, αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει βγει κι άλλη μάρκα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2011)

Crystal, ή δε καταφέρατε να εξαλείψετε το προβλημα την πρώτη φορά ή το ξαναφέρατε με τις νέες αγορές σας για να αντικαταστήσετε τα πεταμένα. Οι σκώροι περνάνε το πλαστικό, οπότε μόνο γυάλινα δοχεία.


----------



## crystal (Aug 1, 2011)

Στο ντουλάπι δεν έχω πια, το ανοίγω και δεν βλέπω ούτε φτερό. Κάπου αλλού έχουν φωλιάσει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πού. 
Άλεξ, το ξέρω για τις ταινίες, αλλά διάβασα σε διάφορα σάιτ ότι τις έβαλαν και μετά ήρθαν ακόμη περισσότερα, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2011)

Όχι, δεν ήρθαν περισσότερα. Στο ένα μου ντουλάπι, εκεί που είχα τα αλεύρια και τα ρύζια, δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένα. Στο άλλο, όπου είχα το βάζο με το μέλι, μαζεύτηκαν όλα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2011)

Οι ταινίες περιέχουν φερομόνες και τραβάνε (και σκοτώνουν) τα αρσενικά. Άμα τις χρησιμοποιείς με μέτρο λογικά δεν θα τραβήξουν όλο τον πληθυσμό του οικοδομικού τετραγώνου. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν δουλεύουν ακαριαία, δηλαδή εξακολουθείς να έχεις έντομα και μετά την εφαρμογή τους μέχρι να σταματήσουν να πολλαπλασιάζονται.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

crystal said:


> Βρήκαμε και κάτι που δεν εξολοθρεύει το τζελ: τον σκώρο τροφίμων. Το προηγούμενο Σαββατόβραδο το πέρασα καθαρίζοντας τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας σαν τρελή, επειδή βρήκα δυο-τρία πεταλουδάκια. Πέταξα τρία ράφια τρόφιμα, έπλυνα όλα τα βάζα και για μερικές μέρες βρήκα την ησυχία μου. Μέχρι που προχθές... μπέιμπι μπουμ! Αυτήν τη στιγμή στο ταβάνι της κουζίνας χοροπηδάνε είκοσι πεταλουδάκια και δεν έχω ιδέα πού αλλού μπορεί να έχουν φτιάξει φωλιά. Έλσα και Παλαβρίτα, ξέρουμε κανένα φυσικό σκοροαπωθητικό;
> 
> Και φυσικά, όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν δύο μέρες πριν φύγεις για διακοπές...


 
Ελπίζω να μην έβαλες τζελ στο ντουλάπι, είναι πολύ τοξικό! Κατ' αρχάς, προσωπικά, τα ανοιγμένα αλεύρια τα βάζω σε γυάλινα βαζάκια που κλείνουν αεροστεγώς, και μετά τα βάζω στο ψυγείο. Και το αλεύρι διαρκεί παραπάνω, και δεν έχεις και ανεπιθύμητους επισκέπτες στα ντουλάπια σου. Για ρύζια και ζυμαρικά, ή τα βάζεις πάλι σε βαζάκια, ή σε σακουλάκια πλαστικά, και τα δένεις καλά καλά να μην έχουν πρόσβαση τα διάφορα ζουζούνια.

Όσο για το σκόρο, να κρεμάσεις λεβάντα, που λέει και η Έλσα. Εγώ βάζω στα ρούχα και δεν έχω δει ούτε φτερό. Νομίζω ότι τους διώχνει και η λυγαριά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2011)

Επειδή το παρόν νήμα ξεκίνησε από κείμενο του Κορτώ, να δηλώσω ότι πολύ λυπάμαι που δεν θα ανοίξω νήμα για το σημερινό του Αυγούστου (που γιορτάζει όλο το μήνα) αφού, μετά από τις προσπάθειες που έκανα να μην ανοίξει η Αλεξάνδρα φάμπρικα με συνταγές εδώ μέσα, θα είναι κρίμα να κολαστώ τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με τη συνταγή αυτή: με ανησυχεί γιατί οι ποσότητες αιθέριων ελαίων είναι πολύ μεγάλες και τόσο μεγάλη συγκέντρωση μπορεί να προκαλέσει ερεθισμό στο δέρμα- ειδικά η κ/σ/ιτρονέλλα και ο ευκάλυπτος. Εκτός αν δεν το πασαλειβόμαστε, το καίμε (δε μας λες τι το κάνουμε).


Εύλογη η ανησυχία. Πάντως εμείς στα παρασκευάσματα που κάνουμε με αιθέρια έλαια για τα σκυλιά (βλ. αποφυγή κουνουπιών και φλεβοτόμων σκνιπών) βάζουμε από τρεις ως έξι σταγόνες από τα κατά περίπτωση αιθέρια έλαια (ανάλογα με τη συνταγή). Τα δε έλαια που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι αυτά που είναι για μασάζ — όχι τα έλαια των αποσμητικών χώρου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Κι άλλος ένας που φοβάται τις κατσαρίδες... :laugh:


----------



## Marinos (Aug 26, 2013)

Σκαλίζοντας ένα ρολόι του νερού χτες είδα πρώτη φορά το φρικαλέο θέαμα της _ΑΣΠΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΙΔΑΣ_. Μια μικρή αναζήτηση με έπεισε ότι δεν ήταν κάποιο μεταλλαγμένο είδος των υπονόμων, αλλά κατσαρίδα που αλλάζει δέρμα: το κάνει λέει τακτικά, και κρατάει δώδεκα ώρες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2013)

[μίσος και σιχαμάρα mode]Ελπίζω να την έκανες *νιανιά*[/μίσος και σιχαμάρα mode]


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
Μιαμ μιαμ, τι ωραίο πουρέ που φτιάχνει η θεία Μπέρνι! Μπουκιά και συχώριο! 
Κανθαρίδος εκδεδυμένης άφεσις.



Γιατί όμως έχει ποδαράκια;

Ωχ, την ξεσκέπασα. :inno:


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2013)

Κιτ τηλεχειρισμού για κατσαρίδες προκαλεί αντιδράσεις.

Πρόκειται για το πρώτο σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού κατσαρίδων που απευθύνεται σε καταναλωτές. Θέλει βέβαια να κάνεις και κάτι μόνος σου, αλλά είναι ευκολάκι: ... Η τοποθέτηση του «σακιδίου», όμως, απαιτεί μια χειρουργική επέμβαση στην κατσαρίδα. Το έντομο αρχικά βυθίζεται σε παγωμένο νερό για λίγα λεπτά μέχρι να αναισθητοποιηθεί, και στη συνέχεια ο θώρακάς του γυαλοχαρτάρεται για να γίνει πιο τραχύς. Ο ελεγκτής κολλάει στη ράχη με κόλλα και οι κεραίες κόβονται λίγο στην άκρη για να υποδεχθούν τα ηλεκτρόδια. Ένα καλώδιο γείωσης, τέλος, πρέπει να εισαχθεί μέσα στο θώρακα μέσα από μια τρύπα που πρέπει να ανοίξει προσεκτικά ο χρήστης στον εξωσκελετό της κατσαρίδας...

Παλάβρα, τρέχα πριν εξαντληθεί το στοκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2013)

Αν τα έντομα ένιωθαν πόνο θα το λέγαμε κακομεταχείριση ζώου. Ντροπή. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
—Πού είναι τα τσιγάρα μου;
—Τώρα δα τα είδα, στο τραπέζι. Θα στείλω την Τερέζα να τα φέρει. Παλ, θες κάνα προφιτερόλ, μια που θα πάει στην κουζίνα;
—Νo, señora, no! 

Cucarachas enojadas (Angry cockroaches) - Tito & Tarantula






Κατσαρίδες εν ζοχάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2013)

Themis said:


> Παλάβρα, τρέχα πριν εξαντληθεί το στοκ.


Βάλε βίντεο και φωτό, μπας και πειστεί για χάρη της επιστήμης!
http://wiki.backyardbrains.com/RoboRoach_Surgery


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2013)

Παιχνιδάκι η διαδικασία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2013)

Τι σας έχω κάνει, ε, τι;  Κι ό,τι έλεγα να φάω κάτι γλυκά που έχουν περισσέψει από την Παρασκευή, μου κόπηκε η όρεξη...


----------



## Themis (Nov 12, 2013)

Ζαζ, δεν τη βλέπω πρόθυμη να θυσιαστεί για χάρη της επιστήμης. Καμία διάθεση για ιστορικό συμβιβασμό, για γεφύρωση του χάσματος ανάμεσα στα είδη, για υπέρβαση. Η υπόθεση σηκώνει μέχρι πρόταση δυσπιστίας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Τη διαφήμιση με τον Πουλικάκο δεσμώτη και τα "Μάκη, Τάκη, Σούλα, μικρά κατσαριδάκια μου" δεν τη βρήκα
> (ή μάλλον βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω και τα παράτησα στην 20ή σελίδα αποτελεσμάτων στο γιουτιούμπ).
> 
> ...


Τη βρήκα:


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2014)

Τώρα μας μένει η άλλη, με την άλλη θερινή μάστιγα:
Γιατι δεν πας να κοιμηθείς χριστιανέ μου, αφού νυστάζεις; Πώς να κοιμηθώ βρε γυναίκα, κλειστά παράθυρα ζέστη, ανοιχτά παράθυρα κουνούπια.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2014)

...
_Motel_ (2005) - Thor Freudenthal


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Doin' the Cockroach - Modest Mouse


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η συμβουλή ισχύει μια χαρά και για το αντικείμενο του νήματος...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... Δεν τις φοβάμαι βέβαια, και είμαι άλλωστε αρμόδιος επί της κατσαριδοκτονίας στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον. Όλα καλά μέχρι την αρχή του κρατς. Όταν αρχίζει να βγαίνει το ζουμί με κατακυριεύει απερίγραπτη αηδία. Και μετά καθαρίζω τη σόλα του παπουτσιού μου με μανία. Η Παλάβρα το συνόψισε εξαιρετικά:


----------



## israfel (Aug 20, 2015)

Pinky and the Brain

_Brain of the Future_

Pinky and Brain are visited by their future selves, who give them a kit for world domination from a future where intelligent cockroaches take over the world.





http://thevideo.me/k46x9kzomw7u


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2017)

...
Άλλοι φοβούνται τις κατσαρίδες, άλλοι τις αξιοποιούν: 

*Κατσαριδοχτονία, μια μίμηση*, από το ιστολόι του Σαραντάκου.

Αντιγράφω μόνο την εισαγωγή και το έμμετρο πόνημα, τη μίμηση που είναι σχετική με το νήμα, αλλά και το υπόλοιπο κείμενο και τα σχόλια έχουν πολύ ζουμί:

«Το ιστολόγιο αγαπά πολύ τις παρωδίες, τις παραφράσεις και τις μιμήσεις λογοτεχνικών έργων και έχουμε δημοσιεύσει αρκετές κατά καιρούς. Μια τέτοια θα δημοσιεύσω και σήμερα, μια εξαιρετικά πετυχημένη μίμηση της Ιλιάδας του Ομήρου και ειδικά της μετάφρασης του Αλέξανδρου Πάλλη (στην οποία θα άξιζε να αφιερώσουμε άρθρο κάποτε -μπορείτε πάντως να τη βρείτε στον Μικρό Απόπλου).

Τη μίμηση αυτή τη βρήκα σε απρόσμενο μέρος -στο πρόσφατο τεύχος του περιοδικού «Ο Μέντωρ» (τχ. 118, Οκτώβριος 2016) που είναι το «χρονογραφικό και ιστοριογραφικό δελτίο της εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας». Το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος είναι αφιερωμένο στην αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα και τη σημασία της για τους σημερινούς Νεοέλληνες, ένα θέμα που προσεγγίζεται με διάφορους τρόπους. Τα κείμενα του τεύχους (πρέπει να) είναι όλα γραμμένα από τον Βασίλειο Πετράκο, Γ.Γ. της Εταιρείας και της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, και αιφνιδιάζουν ευχάριστα με τη φρεσκάδα της ματιάς τους καθώς κάθε άλλο παρά διαπνέονται από στείρα παρελθοντολατρία. Έχω σκοπό να αναδημοσιεύσω και άλλο ένα («σοβαρό») κείμενο αλλά διάλεξα να ξεκινήσω με το ευτράπελο -την κατσαριδοχτονία, δοσμένη σε ύφος ομηρικό.

Ευτράπελο αλλά με πολλή σοβαρότητα δουλεμένο, τόσο από τον παρωδό όσο και από τον Β. Πετράκο που σχολιάζει. Την ομηρική μίμηση τη σύνθεσε ο *Σπύρος Ιακωβίδης*, ο μεγάλος αρχαιολόγος και ακαδημαϊκός (1923-2013) γύρω στα 1955, όπως μας πληροφορεί ο Πετράκος. Διηγείται πώς μαζί με τον Δημήτρη Γκόφα (καθηγητή του ελληνικού και ρωμαϊκού δικαίου, 1924-2003) σκότωσαν μια κατσαρίδα στο σπίτι του φίλου τους Ρόδη Ρούφου (του διπλωμάτη και λογοτέχνη, 1924-1972), κατσαρίδα που είχε τρομοκρατήσει την Αριέττα, τη γυναίκα τού Ρούφου.
...

ΚΑΤΣΑΡΙΔΟΧΤΟΝΙΑ

Τη θεϊκιά γλυτώσανε πεντάμορφην Αριέττα
ο Γκόφας ο αψεγάδιαστος κι ο ισόθεος Γιακωβίδης
όπου κακή την έσφιγγε τρεμούλα πανιασμένη.
Την Κατσαρίδα σκότωσαν, άγριο θεριό, πελώριο,
που της ροκάνιζε το βιος και μόλεβε τη χώρα. 5
Του Δία ο γιος και της Λητώς την έστειλε, π’ οργίστη
από του Ρούφου τα πεζά κι από τα ποίματά του.
Τρεις τήνε ζώνανε σειρές ολότριχες ποδάρες
φριχτές, γυροστρεφάμενες, π’ άσφαλτα την πηγαίναν
μέσα στους βόθρους τους ογρούς και τα βαθιά κελάρια. 10
Είχε και γοργοσάλεφτες αστραφτερές αντένες
για να ξανοίγουνε μπροστά και τις θροφές να βρίσκουν
κι είχε στην πλάτη ολόμαυρες βασταγερές φτερούγες.
Ασίκηδες βουλήθηκαν πολλοί να την ξεκάνουν,
όμως του κάκου, γιατί αυτή απείραχτη είχε μείνει. 15
Πώς γάιδαρος διαβαίνοντας χωράφι με παιδάκια
ξεφεύγει, κι ας του σπουν πολλά στη ράχη του ματσούκια
και μπαίνει, κόφτει τα βαθιά σπαρτά, και τα παιδάκια
τον κοπανούνε, μ’ άπλερη είν’ ακόμα η δύναμή τους
και μοναχά τον διώχνουνε σαν την τυλώσει πρώτα, 20
έτσι και κείνη αχόρταγη φώλιαζε μέσ’ το δώμα
και πλήθος έστελνε ψυχές λεβέντικες στον Άδη.
Μα ωστόσο οι δυό τους μ’ άτρεμα κινήσανε ποδάρια
και παν να την ξεκάνουνε, ζωσμένοι τ’ άρματά τους.
Τη βρήκαν που κολάτσιζε με τρυφερό τυράκι 25
και με γλυκό σταρόψωμο στην άκρη νεροχύτη.
Κι ως ρακουτάγκος στο κλουβί που μπήγει τις φωνάρες
μ’ ένα μπαστούνι μυτερό σαν πας να τον τσιγκλίσεις
έτσι και κείνη χούγιαξε σαν είδε τους να φτάνουν
και φουρκισμένη βρίζοντας τους είπε αυτά τα λόγια: 30
«Χάχες, με μαύρο ριζικό σάς μοίρανεν ο Δίας
κι ήρθατε καταπάνω μου και πόλεμο ζητάτε.
Τι ένα από τα δυο: ή τώρα δα καλό μεζέ θα κάνω,
ή για προσφάγι αργότερα παστούς θα σας φυλάξω».
Είπε. Και κείνων η χολή τούς έσπασ’ από το φόβο, 35
και τότε κει θα βρίσκανε πικρού θανάτου μοίρα
αν δεν τους έδινε καρδιά η Αθηνά η Παλλάδα.
Πρώτος ο Γκόφας τίναξε το χαλκωμένο φράξο
και στην κοιλιά καταμεσίς αλάθεφτα τη βρήκε,
μα τ’ όπλο πήδηξε μακριά. Τον πήρε τότε η φούρκα, 40
όπ’ απ’ το χέρι του άδικα, πετάχτη το γοργ’ όπλο
κι εστάθη με βαριά καρδιά, του θόλωσαν τα φρένα
και βλαστημώντας έλεγε μέσ’ το βαθύ το νου του,
«Πάλι το Χάρο γλύτωσες, σκυλί!! Μια τρίχ’ ακόμα,
και σ’ έτρωγα. Σε γλύτωσε πάλι, μωρή, ο Απόλλος. 45
Μα έννοια σου! Κι άλλη φορά σε βρίσκω εγώ και τότες
σε καθαρίζω, αν δα θεούς έχω και γω βοηθούς μου».
Mα ο Γιακωβίδης τέντωσε με βια το μέγα τόξο
σημάδεψε, και της σφυράει στεναχτερή σαΐτα.
Κι απάνω κει που τα κλειδιά χωρίζουν σβέρκο κι ώμους 50
μέσ’ το λαιμό, όπου η ριξιά πιο γρήγορα σκοτώνει
εκεί τρυπάει η σαϊτιά και τα λαιμά της σκίζει
κι η μύτη ξετρυπώνοντας πέρασε πέρ’ ως πέρα.
Της θόλωσαν τα μάτια της, εσβήστη η δύναμή της
κι ως δέντρο εκατοντάχρονο που ρίχνει ξυλοκόπος 55
και γέρνει με τριξίματα στο καρπερό το χώμα
έτσι και κείνη πέφτοντας βρόντηξε στα σκουπίδια
κι έπιασε το κουφάρι της ως ένα πόντο τόπο.

[*...*]»


Κι άλλος που αγαπάει τις μιμήσεις, τις παρωδίες και τις παραφράσεις. 

"Nothing is original. Steal from anywhere that resonates with inspiration or fuels your imagination. Devour old films, new films, music, books, paintings, photographs, poems, dreams, random conversations, architecture, bridges, street signs, trees, clouds, bodies of water, light and shadows. Select only things to steal from that speak directly to your soul. If you do this, your work (and theft) will be authentic. Authenticity is invaluable; originality is nonexistent. And don’t bother concealing your thievery – celebrate it if you feel like it. In any case, always remember what Jean-Luc Godard said: 'It’s not where you take things from – it’s where you take them to'.”

~ Jim Jarmusch, _The Golden Rules of Filming_


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2017)

Αφήνω εδώ αυτό το συμπαθητικό τζιφάκι, να υπάρχει:


Spoiler


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2017)

Θα σε μπανάρω!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 10, 2017)

Όχι, όχι, κατά λάθος έγινε, μου χάκεψαν τον λογαριασμό, ο σκύλος έφαγε τις ασκήσεις μου...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 10, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Θα σε μπανάρω!



Πρόσεξε, Χαρβάτη, μην αποκτήσει περισσότερη εξουσία γιατί μετά θα σε μπανίσει κιόλας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2017)

:lol:

Αν ποτέ αποκτήσουμε μπαναρισμένους χρήστες πέρα από τους σπαμεράδες, θα προτείνω επίσημα να μετονομαστεί το Banned σε Banished.


----------

